# Prozac and Trazodone



## apprentice1 (Feb 9, 2005)

For all you people taking Prozac and liking it, but still suffering from libido problems, my medical doctor proposed giving Trazadone to counter this side effect of Prozac. I stopped Prozac after two or three years just because of that. I was up to 60mg. Prozac a day taken all at once in the morning.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Trazodone could be beneficial for various antidepressant-related sexual dysfunctions. It is also a mild SRI itself, so sometimes you can lower the dose of (say) an SSRI while also taking trazodone.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

trazodone is a not very good older antidepressant that sedates some and is promoted as a sleeping pill


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

arthur56 said:


> trazodone is a not very good older antidepressant


Why is it "not very good"?


----------



## apprentice1 (Feb 9, 2005)

I was told to take it (trazodone) at night before going to bed because of the 'sedative' effect, but the next day...wow! That was no sedative effect. I find most antidepressants work for depression. It is a matter of finding the one with the least side negative side effects for each individual. I also think people with depression suffer from other things that they are not even aware of until they start taking charge of their own mental health. What is good for some is not good for the other. I am sad to say that i am not responding as well as everyone else with Parnate except at maybe higher doses (at least 60- 70mg, but hey, that's the breaks. I'll keep at it and if after enough time goes by and it really doesn't help, I'll move on to something else...at least I have come far enough to not just give up the fight. By the way, which came first, Trazodone or Parnate/Nardil? Older not so good antidepressants may be GOOD for older not so good depressive folk like me, or?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

As far as I know, trazodone works as well as most any of the others. I'm not sure if it's preferred in certain types of depression or not (i.e. TCAs are preferred in "geriatric" depression, MAOIs and SSRIs help with atypical depression, etc.). Sometimes the older drugs are the best ones!


----------

